# [C++] Matrix mit Arrays füllen



## LosWebos (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich würde gerne eine 10*10 Matrix mit jeweils einem Array vom typ Long und 3 Elementen füllen, also 

```
values[3] = {zahl1, zahl2, zahl3};
```
die Matrix wird wie folgt definiert:

```
long matrix[10][10]
```


Aber wie kann ich diese nun mit einer Deklaration füllen:

```
matrix[10][10] = {
{ {zahl1,zahl2,zahl3},{...,}...},
{                                    },
....
};
```

funktioniert leider nicht 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe.
Gruß LosWebos


----------



## deepthroat (11. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Meinst du evlt. so:
	
	
	



```
long matrix[10][10][3] = { { { 1, 2, 3 }, { 4, 5, 6 }, ... } };
```

Ansonsten müßtest du das nochmal besser erklären.

Gruß


----------



## LosWebos (11. Juni 2007)

Ja so ähnlich:

die Matrix wird bei definiert als Membervariable in einer KLasse.

Nun möchte ich die Matrix im Konstruktor der Klasse mit festen Werten, die aber unterschiedlich sind, füllen.

Und dort liegt das Problem:


```
CPositionDlg::CPositionDlg(CWnd* pParent /*=NULL*/)
    : CDialog(CPositionDlg::IDD, pParent)
    , m_iXPos(0)
    , m_iYPos(0)
    , m_strAP1(_T("WLAN_Weber"))
    , m_strAP2(_T("intern"))
    , m_strAP3(_T("poldi"))
    , m_RSSIAP1(0)
    , m_RSSIAP2(0)
    , m_RSSIAP3(0)
    , m_sBitmap(_T(""))
    , m_dlgPaint(0)
{
    PosMatrix[Y][X][3] = {
        { {1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3} },
        { {1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3} },
        { {1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3} },
        { {1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3} },
        { {1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3},{1,2,3} }
    };
}
```



> error C2059: Syntaxfehler: '{'
> error C2143: Syntaxfehler: Es fehlt ';' vor '{'
> error C2143: Syntaxfehler: Es fehlt ';' vor '}'
> error C2447: '{': Funktionskopf fehlt - Parameterliste im alten Stil?


----------



## Papenburger (11. Juni 2007)

```
for ($i=0; $i < 10; $i++)
{
     for ($j=0; $j < 3; $j++)
     {
          $value[$i][$j]="Dein Text --> ".$i." - ".$j;
     }
}
```
*Erklärung:
*Das Script setzt $i auf 0 und $j auf 0.
Nun werden in die Variablen $value[0][0], $value[0][1], $value[0][2] der Text "Dein Text" geschrieben. Dannach wird $i um 1 erhöht und er fängt an $value[1][0], $value[1][1] und $value[1][2] zu füllen.

Dies macht das Script solange bis er alle 30 Variablen voll hat, denn dann steht $i auf 10 und dann soll er ja abbrechen.

Beachte: Die For-Schleife fängt immer bei 0 an zu zählen! also 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
welches deine 10 Array komplettiert!

Die Variablen sind dann wie folgt gefüllt!


```
$value[0][0] => "Dein Text --> 0 - 0";
$value[0][1] => "Dein Text --> 0 - 1";
$value[0][2] => "Dein Text --> 0 - 2";
$value[1][0] => "Dein Text --> 1 - 0";
$value[1][1] => "Dein Text --> 1 - 1";
$value[1][2] => "Dein Text --> 1 - 2";
$value[2][0] => "Dein Text --> 2 - 0";
...
$value[8][0] => "Dein Text --> 8 - 2";
$value[9][0] => "Dein Text --> 9 - 0";
$value[9][1] => "Dein Text --> 9 - 1";
$value[9][2] => "Dein Text --> 9 - 2";
```
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

MFG
Papenburger


----------

